# Mass in Sophie's mouth/throat



## sjconsolini (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi everyone. We adopted Sophie in March 2016. Since then, we've dealt with facial paralysis, hypothyroidism, Lyme, a growth inside of her eye, etc. She was abandoned in February, we think she is around 7. 

Today, after about a week of her breathing funny (almost panting, constantly), but no other symptoms, I took her to the vet. The vet says she has a mass growing from the top of her mouth that is restricting her airways. She also thinks she has smaller masses underneath her throat. Has anyone dealt with this before? The vet said there isn't anything we can do. She offered an X-ray and biopsy, but said ultimately they cannot remove/treat most likely.

We're a wreck. From what the vet says, it sounds like we should just be keeping her happy and comfortable until she shows signs if distress (can't eat, can't breathe, etc). Can anyone offer any opinions?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*



sjconsolini said:


> Hi everyone. We adopted Sophie in March 2016. Since then, we've dealt with facial paralysis, hypothyroidism, Lyme, a growth inside of her eye, etc. She was abandoned in February, we think she is around 7.
> 
> Today, after about a week of her breathing funny (almost panting, constantly), but no other symptoms, I took her to the vet. The vet says she has a mass growing from the top of her mouth that is restricting her airways. She also thinks she has smaller masses underneath her throat. Has anyone dealt with this before? The vet said there isn't anything we can do. She offered an X-ray and biopsy, but said ultimately they cannot remove/treat most likely.
> 
> We're a wreck. From what the vet says, it sounds like we should just be keeping her happy and comfortable until she shows signs if distress (can't eat, can't breathe, etc). Can anyone offer any opinions?


I am so sorry to hear about Sophie. I'm sure someone on the forum has some experience with what you are going through. I will pray for her and you and she is so lucky that she has you.
Did the vet think it was cancer? Can it be operated on?


----------



## sjconsolini (Mar 21, 2016)

The vet said it is inoperable. Likelihood is that it is cancer. It is growing, since it has not caused issues before.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this. If they can't operate, can they try anything to shrink it? She is beautiful, I can't imagine how devastated you all are.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear of Sophie's health issues. I have no experience with this, but think I would seek another opinion from a vet possibly connected to a university. Positive thoughts and best wishes.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear of Sophie's problem. Have you thought about consulting a specialist for a second opinion? Just in case it's able to be removed.... Good thoughts and prayers to you and Sophie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about Sophie's diagnosis, she's a beautiful girl. 

Have you gotten a second opinion? 

If it were me, I would want to see another Vet and get their recommendations, I have in the past with one of my dog's was diagnosed with cancer and the Vet told me there was nothing that could be done. 

Here is a list of Vet Colleges and Oncology Clinics that may be helpful-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/71049-vet-colleges-oncology-clinics.html


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you've been given such heartbreaking news. I agree with others who recommend seeing a specialist for a second opinion.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sj*



sjconsolini said:


> The vet said it is inoperable. Likelihood is that it is cancer. It is growing, since it has not caused issues before.


My heart is broken for you. Like everyone else said, I would try to get a second opinion. Praying for Sophie.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for what's happening for beautiful Miss Sophie. I'm so glad she has use to look after and love her. I have to agree with what others have wrriten. A second opinion, hopefully one from a teaching university, would be something to look into. Not all vets have the experience to deal with all situations.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

She's a beautiful girl and she's lucky to have you. Agree with other posters that you should get a second opinion.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. How lucky she is to have found you. I would also want to take her to an oncologist and talk about the options for shrinking it, if it is inoperable. Please let us know what happens..


----------

